# Pressemeldung: Toller Boddenhecht



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2009)

Pressemeldung
*Brauner Gummifisch unwiderstehlich​*



Tostedt. 
Heidrun Wagner aus Bad Liebenstein in Thüringen fing am 31. Januar im Kubitzer Bodden einen 132 cm langen und 13,5 kg schweren Hecht. Sie angelte einige Tage erfolgreich mit ihrem Mann Hans Wagner und beide konnten in drei Tagen rund 40 Hechte überlisten. Dabei fielen die Räuber reihenweise auf den neuen Gopher (vornehmlich in der Farbe “Brownie” in 14 cm Länge) von Quantum rein und eben dieser Köder brachte der glücklichen Anglerin schließlich auch ihren Traumhecht.


----------



## Selenter Angler (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Toller Boddenhecht*

WOW coole sache! Bin im Sommer auch am Bodden und hoffe dann natürlich auch so eine Hechtmutti zu erwischen! 

Petri Heil aus Selent


----------



## Nolfravel (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Toller Boddenhecht*

dickes Petri Heil...

Ist ein wirklicher Traumhecht:m



LG Jan Peter


----------



## HD4ever (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Toller Boddenhecht*

was fürn schöner Brocken ! :l


----------



## Dampfpilz (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hechtmamma*

schönes Teil............. PETRI HEIL

aber wer passt jetzt auf die Kinder auf :c


----------



## Yoshi (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Toller Boddenhecht*



kernie schrieb:


> Super Fisch, Glückwunsch....
> Aber vom Foto her hätte ich den Hecht auf weit über 30 Pfund geschätzt.
> Na ja, so kann man(n) sich irren.
> 
> Weiter so !!!



Ja, endlich mal ne realistische und ehrliche Gewichtsangabe!  Nicht so wie z.B. die möchtergen 8 Pf. Barbe auf der Startseite....


----------



## smudeo01 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Toller Boddenhecht*

ich hätte ihn aber auch auf etwas über 30 pfund geschätzt.  petri. sehr geiler fisch!!!


----------

